# In Case You Need A Smile Today



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Some of those were darn cute! Love the one of the boxer? Chewing on the pumpkin stump


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

That will cheer you up for sure!


----------

